# Snake Breaking Clinic--May 6th



## GLS (Jan 30, 2017)

Heads up!  This will be Dr. Hugh "Bud" Calderwood's last clinic.  He is retiring from the 'bidness.  It will be at Forest City Gun Club, Savannah.  Once we get closer to May, I will make another announcement with the particulars.  Save the date.  Gil


----------



## BigPimpin (Jan 30, 2017)

I would like to attend.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Jan 31, 2017)

Probably need to make it to this one, What age does he recommend the dogs are?


----------



## GLS (Jan 31, 2017)

Six months or older.  Any age after that.


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 1, 2017)

Have you ever ask him how many dogs he does in a average year? He did a clinic at Dog Pond kennels around the corner from the house this spring. Years ago I had a 6 foot rattler that we named Leroy Brown that I kept in a buried 55 gallon drum on my farm that we used for snake breaking our dogs. Would rather pay now. My snake handling days are over. Hope he enjoys his retirement.


----------



## GLS (Feb 2, 2017)

coveyrise said:


> Have you ever ask him how many dogs he does in a average year? He did a clinic at Dog Pond kennels around the corner from the house this spring. Years ago I had a 6 foot rattler that we named Leroy Brown that I kept in a buried 55 gallon drum on my farm that we used for snake breaking our dogs. Would rather pay now. My snake handling days are over. Hope he enjoys his retirement.



Probably a good move to have ended your snake handling days, especially Leroy Brown who could easily kill a junkyard dog. Gil

And it's bad, bad Leroy Brown
The baddest snake in the whole CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoreded town
Badder than old King Kong
And meaner than a junkyard dog


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 2, 2017)

Leroy was pardoned after staying with me for a while. Released unharmed a long way from the house in a undisclosed area way down in a national forest in a place that has the greatest population of eastern diamondbacks in the world.


----------



## GLS (Feb 3, 2017)

coveyrise said:


> Leroy was pardoned after staying with me for a while. Released unharmed a long way from the house in a undisclosed area way down in a national forest in a place that has the greatest population of eastern diamondbacks in the world.


Years ago, Nat Geo's Explorer did a feature on EDB's being studied at Little St. Simons Island.  A scientist had implanted telemetry devices in the snakes and would track them with a Yagi directional antenna.   The island was loaded with huge EDB's.  Gil


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 3, 2017)

The shortest job I may ever have  had was working a summer gig in college days in the early 80's tracking EDR's on Tall Timbers with Dr. Means. Made it about 3 weeks. There is a great documentary on Nationsl Geographic about Dr. Means and his life with Rattlesnakes. Good footage of him and I believe his son on Alligator Point fla finding snakes in the sanctuary there.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Mar 21, 2017)

any updates on this one yet now that we are getting closer?


----------



## GLS (Mar 21, 2017)

No, still on track.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Mar 22, 2017)

My contact will be getting an email out soon about the details.  Gil


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 23, 2017)

I would love to attend. I hope its a day i have off. Shift work at the sheriffs office can be a real pain...


----------



## GLS (Mar 28, 2017)

Please PM email address so that I can send PDF file via email with information about the clinic.  PDF files won't attach to PM's. Gil


----------



## GLS (Apr 20, 2017)

Just over two weeks away.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Apr 20, 2017)

For those familiar with the location, is there anywhere to work a dog before/after their turn?


----------



## GLS (Apr 20, 2017)

There are several ponds nearby.  Drew Ambos is a member and he oversees the clinic.  He can direct you to a location that may be suitable.  What type of dog work do you mean?  Gil


----------



## downhiller2010 (Apr 21, 2017)

GLS said:


> There are several ponds nearby.  Drew Ambos is a member and he oversees the clinic.  He can direct you to a location that may be suitable.  What type of dog work do you mean?  Gil



We are traveling in from atlanta so hoping to get a little energy off before getting the pup back in the kennel.


----------



## GLS (Apr 21, 2017)

You'll have plenty of room for that.  Last year Timberdoodle brought down his 5 Cockers for the clinic.  I believe he traveled the farthest.  Gil


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Apr 28, 2017)

I would like to know more information about the clinic.


----------



## GLS (May 1, 2017)

Those of you who think it's too late to come, it's not.  You can bring waiver and checks to the event.  PM your email and I'll send the docs.  I can't do it by return PM.  Gil


----------



## GLS (May 2, 2017)

The details of where, when and how much are contained in a pdf file which I transmit by email, not PM. Thanks. Gil


----------



## GLS (May 6, 2017)

We had a decent turn out with several forum members in attendance.  It was breezy and cool and the huge EDB just sat there coiled and bored.  Not so the cottonmouth.  Dogs had a tougher time sensing the copperhead as it was a small one.  I could only get my 3 year old Willa out on the course and she was reluctant and wanted no part of the snakes.  It was her third time.  Abby got out of the truck and tried to haul buggy away from the course.  Only thing preventing her was a 25' lead.    I put her back in the crate without getting near the snakes.   She wanted nothing to do with it.  The training works.  Gil


----------

